# DI Salti's "Spot" + Duran shows Salti a real big dog!!



## Sprocket

James and I did a hit and run on Salti's spot Saturday morning and wow, heartbreak hill really lived up to its name. 4 and a half hours we trolled up and down, in and out all for a little longtail and a skippy that I threw back in for Cav and Salti. They'll get a bit bigger before either of them will catch them again.
There were heaps of sharks and James filmed a large ray, checking him out







. Not so sure about crak's spot, the only thing big was the waves. The back break was working on the way back after getting rolled twice on the way out. James was surfing and came over "to help you out after you get smashed " he told me later, any way I took Salti's advise and tried to get on the wave a bit earlier, well I got a beauty and was blinded momentarily by the spray coming of the nose of my beautiful BFS as I rode her from the back over the bar and onto the beach. It was the first surf in any decent waves and performed extremely well. So in summary, my review if Salti's spot is, no fish, hard launch, puckering re-entry's. I won't be rushing up there again. 2 and a half stars for the ray 
In hindsight it was pretty stupid, we should have gone to my spot!!!

Went to moffats this morning Caught up with the "Paulo's" on the water, said g'day to a couple of other boys I saw out there and bagged a nice 106 cm longie, much more fun than yesterday.


----------



## Geoffw

Can't wait for Salti's response........ no pressure.


----------



## Sprocket

Lazybugger said:


> Bastard.
> 
> I'm worried now. I am supposed to be going to Salti's spot with Salti on Tuesday. No one else seems to want to come for some reason. :shock:


You poor bastard!


----------



## Sprocket

> i think CAV has you under immense pressure.What ya gonna do good looking?


I am going to my spot next time! I'll take your corona offer thanks. First mornings effort only. Lazy keep him honest please?


----------



## paulo

Another awesome day on the water. It was like a lake.

As we left Sprocket he shouted out to watch out for his gaff as he had dropped it. "Sure" I said, thinking fat chance. An hour or so later it popped up beside me. I needed a new one. :twisted:

Lynette's fish had an empty stomach, took a lp 120 and weighed 8kg. The other took a 3" zman paddletail, was also exactly 1m and weighed 9kg. It had a 6" scad and quite a few small baitfish that weren't white bait. Ill post a pic when I get it off the camera.

I havent had a sounder out but I havent caught one with white bait in its stomach yet. 5" or larger paddletails may be the go. I trolled a big slimy on a pulsator rig all morning without a touch.


----------



## imnotoriginal

paulo said:


> Another awesome day on the water. It was like a lake.
> 
> As we left Sprocket he shouted out to watch out for his gaff as he had dropped it. "Sure" I said, thinking fat chance. An hour or so later it popped up beside me. I needed a new one. :twisted:
> 
> One fish had an empty stomach, took a lp 120 and weighed 8kg. The other took a 3" zman paddletail, was also exactly 1m and weighed 9kg. It had a 6" scad and quite a few small baitfish that weren't white bait. Ill post a pic when I get it off the camera.
> 
> I havent had a sounder out but I havent caught one with white bait in its stomach yet. 5" or larger paddletails may be the go. I trolled a big slimy on a pulsator rig all morning without a touch.


Interesting stuff Paulo. I hope they're on tomorrow. They've shown no interest in my trolled LP so far.

Joel


----------



## wayneedden

Nice longies Dave and Paulo. Moffats.


----------



## BIGKEV

Spent the day up the beach again today on a non fishing day with the family. When I was there on Friday, fish were visibly working everywhere with lots of bird activity, today, there was none at all, and even though I was land bound, on Friday, we could easily see all the action from the beach. I hope this isn't the case when you arrive on Tuesday boys.

On a separate note, we took the boys viking nemo up to play in the lagoon and as Ethan is getting a bit more adventurous, also in the surf. Sadly, today he got a massive fright when paddling in a gutter close to shore and having fun riding on the shoreys, when a good 5 foot of bronzie came cruising through to put the wind right up him. The poor bugger got a hell of a fright and it has set back his blue water kayak fishing aspirations immensely. He would have only been in 3 foot of water and the bastard swam right under him and out the other side, he froze with fear and nearly got rolled by the next bit of wash which only made things worse, not the sort of experience a 12 year old learning to handle a yak in the surf needs....


----------



## scater

Geez that's unlucky Kev! Can you paint it as a positive? Like "see he wasn't even interested in you."


----------



## kayakone

Sprocket said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard.
> 
> I'm worried now. I am supposed to be going to Salti's spot with Salti on Tuesday. No one else seems to want to come for some reason. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor bastard!
Click to expand...

Sounds like, despite Salti's hype, you're not going to get any Spanish, but are you are going to get smashed repeatedly in the surf. And no Coronas either.


----------



## kayakone

Lipstick and Zen dogs? Bah Humbug! Multiple remounts and smashed pride more likely. LB needs the practice anyway. :lol:


----------



## Teo

Hey Paul, did you by any chance manage to download the pics from the camera? I'm looking forward to seeing what the tuna had in his stomac.
Last Monday I casted at least 5/6 times in the middle of the school with metal and white plastic but I did't have any byte.
This year they have had changed the diet....may be low cholesterol 

Looking forward to catching up soon

Matteo


----------



## DennisT

The Biggest of Big Dogs !!!! Epic Fish.


----------



## Couta101

It's more than a horse! I reckon the biggest we've seen. I'm waiting on the weight, should hear soon.

But let's just say that the Big Dog just got home schooled!


----------



## kayakone

Don't tell me Salti caught it. Dennis, Tom, Douglas anyone else please!! :shock:


----------



## DennisT

Duran got it ;-)


----------



## brolans

and i'm stuck working&#8230;.


----------



## brolans

that is one horse of a fish&#8230;. A MONSTER!


----------



## Couta101

Couta101 said:


> But let's just say that the Big Dog just got home schooled!


this is all I have to say!


----------



## Couta101

Ok so Ive had a chat with the New Big Dog! Duran, he sent me pics to post.

It was longer than biggest measure stick which was 1.7m so we are calling it for 1.73-75, weighed in at Davos bait and tackle and went 35kgs!!!!!!!!

They needed 3 skis together to load it in the 575 and was bigger than the hatch~!


----------



## Geoffw

Hell of a fish.


----------



## paulsod

Well Done Duran, that is a monster of a fish.


----------



## Zed

DAMN!
Pez grande!


>


----------



## Deefa

Large. Well done!


----------



## Bretto

I had no idea they grew to that size. Absolute stonker.


----------



## BIGKEV

Hell yeah!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOO. That is a monster!

Seriously though Duran, if you read this, only eat a very small portion before cooking up a big feed. That baby is a genuine contender for ciguatera poisoning.


----------



## wayneedden

Absolute horse. Insane!!! Any other fish hooked?


----------



## Smylea

ROFL

Ray


----------



## DennisT




----------



## Bogey

Bloody Hell
What a hippo
Congrats


----------



## jbonez

Holy shit!


----------



## hoit

Damn fine effort but you could look a bit happier in the photos. Just another day at the office for you lucky bastards I guess.


----------



## DennisT

I am sure Duran was very happy, just struggling to hold it.

This one shows the smile


----------



## scater

That is just monstrous, a truly epic catch! Well done bud, must have been a heck of a fight.


----------



## BIGKEV

They had to be there, I knew it would pick up again after that full moon pissed off. I still reckon there is a couple of good weeks fishing left in the season yet and if blokes are prepared to put in the time there is always a chance of something like this showing up.


----------



## hoit

DennisT said:


> I am sure Duran was very happy, just struggling to hold it.
> 
> This one shows the smile


Ahh that's more like it. What a cracker of a fish. Not surprised it was a struggle to hold.


----------



## Safa

Bus and a half Duran welldone mate a true fisherman can only land one like that ......................the rest just get pulls


----------



## DennisT

Safa said:


> the rest just get pulls


Baits out.... now we wait ;-)


----------



## Safa

DennisT said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> 
> the rest just get pulls
> 
> 
> 
> Baits out.... now we wait ;-)
Click to expand...

And stories of 'I'm telling you.......'pulled some string and and and ;-)


----------



## Sprocket

Safa said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safa said:
> 
> 
> 
> the rest just get pulls
> 
> 
> 
> Baits out.... now we wait ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stories of 'I'm telling you.......'pulled some string and and and ;-)
Click to expand...

I heard he dropped durans fishes partner! Lazy tells me he caught a smaller spano this morning. Looks like I'm paying for and drinking Salti's corona!

Well done Duran fantastic stuff. 
I bet those bastards went to my spot?


----------



## Couta101

Rumours are filtering through that the X big dog has a very long hanging lower lip and has been back out on the water since 12 pm this arvo, to try and redeem himself and not hav to come home with his tail between his legs.

To add salt to his wound, I have just found out that this amazing BUS COUTA was in actual fact caught on one big slimy borrowed from X big dog himself because Duran had run out of bait catching all the kindie fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that is too funny.......


----------



## Safa

cjbfisher said:


> DUDE!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> Suddenly, I feel so inadequate. I think I'll take up knitting or croquet or something.
> FARK!!!!!!
> Salti, is your tail between your legs, little dog?


Sulkysalti gave him the magic bait I hear.........he old pug lost his tales of big dogs to the pup


----------



## Funchy

hoit said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Duran was very happy, just struggling to hold it.
> 
> This one shows the smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that's more like it. What a cracker of a fish. Not surprised it was a struggle to hold.
Click to expand...

Yep, nice thongs mate, double pluggas I presume? Not a bad fish too I might say!!! ;-)


----------



## paulo

Absolute cracker Duran.


----------



## Beekeeper

Absolutely awesome, Duran! What a fish! It will take a bloody monster to top that one!

Commiserations, Salti! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## imnotoriginal

That's insane...






Joel


----------



## carnster

Game over, crazy spanosaurus Duran, congrats and kudos.


----------



## captaincoochin

Sweet baby Jesus.. Congrats mate.


----------



## krustayshen

That's absolutely amazing, how did you get it home, tie it on the roof racks beside the yak?


----------



## scoman

Wow, at that size I'm surprised it didn't try to catch you!!


----------



## redgreg

Duran that FISH is unreal, all I can say (love DI) a great catch and a great "SPOT"


----------



## JonoSS

That is a beauty!

If you still have the head, and are interested, we can tell you how old the fish is/was by pulling out its otoliths and looking at them under the microscope.

Jono.


----------



## Duran

Thank guys I don't think I will be topping this one anytime soon will put up a report tomorrow keys just say the fish a really on up there Jono I just happened to keep the head and would be very interested on finding out how old it was


----------



## spottymac

Awesome fish Duran,


----------



## swabio

Awesome catch! Fish of several lifetimes there!


----------



## Jackinthebox

Jeeeebus!!!! I am speechless....... hope you are going to get the jaws out and mount them? Those choppers would be spectacular!

Unbelievable catch for a kayak mate!


----------



## alangoggin

Can't say anything that has not already being said, just sensational capture mate!! Congrats.


----------



## Zed

salticrak said:


> Firstly, duran, what a fish,if it wasn't such a big dog,i'd mistake it for a crocodile. Now,there has been a bit of baiting on here of my good self by members who really should know better. :twisted: After all, the newly appointed Zen Dog did read the bones and foretold of the mackerel to be had up here in my spot. There have been detractors who in a whiny and nasal Aussie accent told me there was no joy to be had up in my spot. They did this with a certain amount of glee too.Hoping for a donut trip.something a lot of them can relate to. They blame the moon,they blame the spot,shoulda gone to moffats they say.....
> 
> CAV if you are reading this,make rigs with extra long traces.Your suspected Hoo was most likes an xos spanish. Ask me how i know.
> Had a beakie slash a bait yesterday arvo, this was confirmed by the other jokers on inspection of the bait.Will have another crak at them this morning.


Git some, Dawg!

BTW, I am called Zed Dog, but not to be confused w/ Zen Dog.


----------



## redgreg

go salti go hard


----------



## DennisT

salticrak said:


> Had a beakie slash a bait yesterday arvo, this was confirmed by the other jokers on inspection of the bait.Will have another crak at them this morning.


Excellent. Let us know how ya go Salti.


----------



## BIGKEV

What does a beakie slash look like?

I had a hit up there the other day that only run for a second or so but when I bought my bait in it was almost filleted, not bitten like I would expect from a mack. I couldn't understand how a bait could be so badly mauled and not hook up.


----------



## Couta101

BIGKEV said:


> What does a beakie slash look like?
> 
> I had a hit up there the other day that only run for a second or so but when I bought my bait in it was almost filleted, not bitten like I would expect from a mack. I couldn't understand how a bait could be so badly mauled and not hook up.


That would be a beakie slash Kev........


----------



## scater

Too true! Does anyone sell a spaniard shield? Matter of fact now I think about it I seem to be a bit of spaniard shield myself.


----------



## Zed

scater said:


> Too true! Does anyone sell a spaniard shield? Matter of fact now I think about it I seem to be a bit of spaniard shield myself.


You sissys better leave your toe rings on the beach The sparkle might lose you a foot.


----------



## JonoSS

Duran said:


> Thank guys I don't think I will be topping this one anytime soon will put up a report tomorrow keys just say the fish a really on up there Jono I just happened to keep the head and would be very interested on finding out how old it was


Hey Duran - I sent you a PM.

In the meantime, would anyone care to guess its age?


----------



## jbonez

17 years old


----------



## BIGKEV

JonoSS said:


> Duran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank guys I don't think I will be topping this one anytime soon will put up a report tomorrow keys just say the fish a really on up there Jono I just happened to keep the head and would be very interested on finding out how old it was
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Duran - I sent you a PM.
> 
> In the meantime, would anyone care to guess its age?
Click to expand...

Geez, tough ask there Jono, really depends on whether it is a male or a female doesn't it? But I'm going to take a stab and say around 35 years of age. Really looking forward to the results.


----------



## Zed

jbonez said:


> 17 years old


I think Duran isnt more than that.


----------



## carnster

JonoSS said:


> Duran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank guys I don't think I will be topping this one anytime soon will put up a report tomorrow keys just say the fish a really on up there Jono I just happened to keep the head and would be very interested on finding out how old it was
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Duran - I sent you a PM.
> 
> In the meantime, would anyone care to guess its age?
Click to expand...

12yrs. ;-)


----------



## swabio

nice write up LB!

Good on ya Salti for helping the lads get amongst those coveted mighty big Dogs!

Hmmm by next season, hopefully I'll have a craft more suited to getting through the surf...... and will be able to join a hunting expedition for the big dogs!


----------



## Zed

This thread just keeps on giving.


----------



## gtrain311

Spot of the year produces fish of the year.


----------



## couta1

Welcome to the over 35kg club..it now consists of two members... Me and you !!!

I still remember mine to the day
Interesting to know that fish was over 15 years old and they are all female

Hope u kept the jaws!!!!


----------



## paddleparra

I can not believe the story that Duran has to tell, if i was listening to it in a pub I would be having flashbacks to the movie Braveheart ... he is 50 foot tall and shoots bolts of lightening from his arse etc etc and thinking, what a load of bollocks. However the picture tells a thousand words. Duran, great work, I would be very interested to see the rig that you used.

Salti, Salti, Salti.......back in my day we used tracer rounds to highlight a target so the other lads could nail them with the bigger guns.....is this what has happened! you have gone from blank firing to tracer..... change the colour of that orange nose mate. And before you bang on about how little and few spaniards I have caught, save your breath as it doesnt matter....... there is a new BIG DOG in town, will the pack follow? will you be chased off? will your turf be scent marked by another?..... The Nature Channel now coming to AKFF.

I have no doubt that Duran would have been in deep s#$t without the support of the others, again great work and an amazing story.

ps.. Salti, how much for a box of mushrooms? the family eat them like lollies.

PP


----------



## BIGKEV

Hey Brian, go and see him at the Big Pineapple markets today or the Caloundra markets tomorrow, he'll fix you up with some gob stoppers if you're family think there lollies.

Kev


----------



## paddleparra

Thanks Kev, I might head up to Caloundra tomorrow after a pedal.

Cheers


----------



## paddleparra

Thanks Salti.

I got home and did your tasty mushies in garlic and chillie butter and added some home smoked mackerel, great lunch.

Anytime you are up for a beer let me know

Cheers

Pp


----------



## paddleparra

You don't think my girl keeps me for my charm and good looks do ya.


----------



## carnster

I bet your private messages and phone are running hot with everyone wanting s slice of the action.


----------



## paddleparra

Yup, she is a very lucky girl. Hahahaha


----------



## JonoSS

jbonez said:


> 17 years old


lower....


----------



## JonoSS

BIGKEV said:


> Geez, tough ask there Jono, really depends on whether it is a male or a female doesn't it? But I'm going to take a stab and say around 35 years of age. Really looking forward to the results.


Maybe if it was a barramundi!

a lot lower...!


----------



## jbonez

salticrak said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your private messages and phone are running hot with everyone wanting s slice of the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 8) yep,but man i like seeing blokes hookup .
Click to expand...

Couple of guys just messing around..


----------



## carnster

jbonez said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your private messages and phone are running hot with everyone wanting s slice of the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 8) yep,but man i like seeing blokes hookup .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of guys just messing around..
Click to expand...

Is that why everyone wants 2 go 2 DI ? 8)
Each 2 their own i guess. :shock:


----------



## JonoSS

There are pictures of the delicate "brain surgery" in action, and of the otolith on the Fisheries Queensland facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater

For those that don't do Facebook, the fish was between 12 and 13.

Thanks again Duran!

Jono.


----------

